# fstab options



## MattS (Oct 3, 2014)

On my FreeBSD 9.3 system, I've got an fstab entry that mounts a SMBFS on my NAS. The remote file system is strictly used for FTP and not critical. Recently I discovered that if I reboot, and the NAS happens to be offline, FreeBSD fails to boot. I suspect there is a fstab option that will allow the OS to continue booting if the remote file system is unavailable, but I haven't managed to find it. So, can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks.


----------



## MattS (Oct 4, 2014)

I use the line below in fstab. I've reviewed the mount_smbfs help but nothing helpful jumped out at me. 


```
//me@mynas/ftp /mnt/ftp       smbfs   rw,-N,-I192.168.x.x     0       0
```


----------



## talsamon (Oct 4, 2014)

Maybe, this can help?

http://blog.up-link.ro/freebsd-how-to-m ... r-freebsd/


----------



## MattS (Oct 5, 2014)

talsamon said:
			
		

> Maybe, this can help?
> 
> http://blog.up-link.ro/freebsd-how-to-m ... r-freebsd/



That's exactly how I have it configured.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 20, 2014)

I would really need to test this for myself since I haven't had any issues so far.

Still, I can see the issue either way (the timeout alone could be annoying) so I wonder if the auto mounter couldn't provide you with a solution here. It won't fix the issues with timeouts I suppose, but at least it'll make sure that your system always boots normally.

For starters you could look into amd(8).


----------



## Martillo1 (Oct 24, 2014)

Late.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2014)

The late option would still result in a failure if the filesystem isn't available. It would happen later in the boot process but it would still produce an error. I think amd(8) or autofs(5) would be a good solution.


----------



## xtaz (Oct 24, 2014)

I use the noauto option so mine looks like this:


```
//user@server/directory  /root/backup/directory  smbfs  rw,noauto  0  0
```

And then I mount it manually with a `mount /root/backup/directory` command whenever I need it.


----------

